
“Pink is the first ICO to offer an equity position with ROI based on revenues” - mbgaxyz
https://pinkapp.io/
======
QAPereo
Oh yes... this lunatic, the cyberphunk/cyberpimp who decided that since
they’re already breaking the law, why not offer an unregistered security.

Prison.

